

Your Boss Won't Appreciate TDD: Try BDD - d4vlx
http://www.toptal.com/freelance/your-boss-won-t-appreciate-tdd-try-bdd

======
Integralist
From reading the post there appears to be a lack of understanding as to what
the TDD process is. TDD is "test-driven development"; meaning tests written
BEFORE any code.

Compare that to how the article is written/interpreted... (paraphrasing) >
"tests are usually cut because they're left until the last minute so you can
keep doing that if you want but obviously your boss hates that incorrect
understanding of TDD so now try BDD as well as your boss will love that more".
The title is also 'sensationalist'. It caused me to read it (thinking there
would be a valid argument as to why BDD was better than TDD) but all I found
was a post about BDD and not much more :-/

------
_random_
The silver bullets are still being promoted...

